# Streaming Internet Radio



## Bucky (May 19, 2020)

I already have a FreeBSD server running 24/7, in use as a mail server, firewall, router, time server, NAS, caching DNS, yada. I've got a USB sound card coming (mobo doesn't have onboard audio). I would like to capture the streaming audio content from one of radio paradise's feeds <https://radioparadise.com/listen/stream-links> and push it out the USB sound card and basically leave it running 24/7. Notice that the RP feeds come from an https:// source.

Anyone doing this on a plain vanilla FreeBSD server box (not running X or a desktop)? Care to share how to do this and what ports I need to install?

Any general how-to which would point me in the right direction would be helpful, too.

TIA!

B


----------



## diizzy (May 19, 2020)

mpg123 (MP3 streams) is probably the simplest solution without a boatload of deps


----------



## Alain De Vos (May 19, 2020)

& how to "multicast" ?
There is shoutcast/icecast/mpd


----------



## Bucky (May 19, 2020)

Well that was stupid simple. Using a VirtualBox FBSD v12.0 install, I used the mpg123 suggestion by diizzy and got it working in just a few minutes.

Thanks to all!


----------



## George (May 19, 2020)

`mpv http://stream.radioparadise.com/mp3-128` 
works as well.


----------



## Bucky (May 19, 2020)

Thank you for that, too. mpv does much, much more than I need but I've made a note about it.


----------



## shepper (May 19, 2020)

The musicpd (aka mpd) also streams.
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/howto-desktop-musicpd-mpd-configuration.54600/
It has the advantage that you can save a streaming site as a playlist.
http://daemonforums.org/showthread.php?t=8282
You can also pipe from wget or curl
https://www.oreilly.com/library/view/linux-multimedia-hacks/0596100760/ch04s12.html


----------

